# Hanover Central "Haunted Gym" 2010 - Cedar Lake Indiana



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Jane Ball Elementary School
13313 Parrish St
Cedar Lake, IN 46303

Old school haunted house located in the school gym. Lots of scares, no serial killers...

Target audience: Grades K-6 (Low gore) but definately not just for the Little Ones...

Additional attractions: Halloween themed Kid's movies, Face Painting, Pictures with monsters, Food, Games and Treat bags for the kids. 

Dates and Times - 22 and 23 October from 6-8PM (May run until 9PM depending on crowds)

Cost: $3.00 per person with donation of non-perishable food item. 

Benefits: Jane Ball Parent Techer Organization and NWI food pantry. 

Hauntforum members can ask for RandalB for a "Behind the screams" tour (depending on how hectic things are...)

RandalB


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

EYYYYYYYYYYYY~









Hope it goes well for the kiddies.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Went great again this year, cleared $4K in 4 hours of operation. Already Stressing about next year's ideas... LOL

Great ideas from this year: "Ringer" Guests and the air/water cannon. The 1/2 table went over well too. 

RandalB


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You made $4k at three bucks a pop!!??

OMG- CONGRATS!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

To be fair, we also sold food and charged $0.50 each for the kids games which helped out...

RandalB


----------

